# HELP! Brake Fluid Low Light/Traction Control/Stability Light 2014 Cruze



## rebond (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi There,

I am looking for some direction. About two days ago, my Brake Fluid Low! light started to ding at me. At the same time my Service TC light came on as well. At first they would stay on for about 10 seconds and the shut off. Only coming on about every 20-30 miles. Now they are coming on a little more frequently. I am looking for some incite before I have to Splurge and take it to the dealer. Also wanting to be aware of my safety. This is a 2014 Cruze with 44K miles. I have never had any issues with this car before. Is this some thing I can take care of on my own?

Any advice is welcome! 

Thank you.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Brake fluid low light -> immediately look for leaks. 

Combined with ABS/Traction Control warnings -> Fluid leak lands on ABS sensors???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go for the brake fluid alert first. Start looking for leaks. Once that's fixed see if the other warnings go away. The ABS alert is probably because the car didn't pass the ABS pulse test when you first started driving it. Failure of this test could be nothing more than no brake fluid.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't eff around. Brakes are not something to be trifled with.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Brake fluid low is also sign of worn brake pads, as the pads wear the brake calibers extend


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you checked the fluid level?


----------

